# Motor Vehicle Accidents



## jkint (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys are great and I really appreciate all your help. I have 1 more question. Does anyone have any suggestions or information on billing for motor vehicle accidents.Can we make patient pay up front and have them get reimbursed by their automobile carrier?  Do we have to bill the motor vehicle insurance? Can we bill their private insurance? 
The doctors offices I work for are driving me crazy with this. They all handle it differently and I would like to propose 1 way for all of our offices.
Thank you
Joni Kint


----------



## deedeefronius (Sep 30, 2009)

*Generally speaking...*

You start with billing the car insurance carrier.  If they deny the claim, send the bill to the private carrier with a copy of the denial from the PIP.  If the PIP accepts the claim but the bills exceed the policy limits, you would also send it to the private carrier with a copy of that denial too.  This will avoid any further denial from the private carrier from the day of the letter from the PIP.  If you get a denial from the private carrier because it is a MVA, appeal it.  Make sure you document everything and create a paper trail!

I hope I answered your question and that I actually helped!


----------



## harrison8160 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Nys mva*



jkint said:


> You guys are great and I really appreciate all your help. I have 1 more question. Does anyone have any suggestions or information on billing for motor vehicle accidents.Can we make patient pay up front and have them get reimbursed by their automobile carrier?  Do we have to bill the motor vehicle insurance? Can we bill their private insurance?
> The doctors offices I work for are driving me crazy with this. They all handle it differently and I would like to propose 1 way for all of our offices.
> Thank you
> Joni Kint



Joni, I did Comp and MVA for almost 3 years (billing) 

The biggest thing is no matter how the accident happened (unless of course a car hits a person) they must bill their own accident insurance. For instance if you and I are in a MVA you have to bill your own accident insurance and I have to bill mine. The insurance company will get reimbursed by the guilty parties insurance. 

You can not bill the private insurance-once they find out it is MVA they will deny the charges or retract the payment. When the patient comes in make him/her sign a AOB (assignment of benefits) this way the insurance will pay the practice; other wise they will either pay the patient or not pay at all. If the patient does not have the insurance information with them (I would) make everything self pay until you get it. The patient only has approx 30 days to submit the accident report.

If the medical bills are not at the no-fault insurance company within 45 days from the visit they will deny them for timely-filing. 

Hope this makes sense - If it does and you have specific questions just email me harrison8160@hotmail.com or JHarrison@romehospital.org.


----------

